# What was the first music in your life?



## JozeffTech (Jul 16, 2022)

What was the first ever music you heard in your life?
Here's mine:


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 16, 2022)

Hard to say. I remember all kinds of music but I wouldn't know if it was a kids song that came first, or something that my parents listened to. 

Mom listened to a wide variety of songs (that were available at the time) like R&B, hiphop, Shakira, Ricky Martin, etc.  And dad listened to 80s/90s dance music (Aqua, and those miscellaneous bops)


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jul 17, 2022)

The earliest music I remember is music from musicals. My mom is a thespian and loves musicals. I also listened to a lot of rock music with my older brother. Mom also played 80s music in the car.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 17, 2022)

The earliest I remember was one of Mozart's horn concertos that my grandparents had playing.


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 17, 2022)

The first music I can remember listening to is probably either _Live at the Acropolis_ by Yanni or the _Kids Songs_ album by Nancy Cassidy.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 18, 2022)

This band called "The Roches." My dad used to play them on cassette when we went driving.






Apparently I heard this song (by Uncle Bonsai) when I was a little kid and I asked my dad "Is this a real song?"

"Is this a real song" has become a family in-joke.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 22, 2022)

I grew up listening to a lot of classical music.  My mom played piano, just for her own enjoyment, and she would play Beethoven's "Fur Elise."  We also had a symphony orchestra here in the city that did "Lollipop Concerts," aimed at children, where they played music that might be familiar to us from cartoons (like the old Warner Brothers/Bugs Bunny toons) as a way of introducing kids to classical music.


----------

